# Box art.....



## Lucky13 (Jan 22, 2009)

I just thought that it might be fun to have a thread for our favorite old, Airfix, Frog, Lindberg etc. and maybe new box art. You know, that kinda thingys that makes you forget time and space and makes you travel bacwards to a more carefree and less stressful time in our lives....8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 22, 2009)

Just found this one, to be released on 26 January...and 25 quid!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice find Jan! You going to get it? It's not the sort of book I'd normally buy, but for the work of Roy Cross, I could be tempted, if only just to have it for nostalgia reasons.
But, it's true what they say, nosatalgia isn't what it used to be.......!
Forgot to add, I'll try and find some good boxart, but, to save room for all my other 'collectables' (junk!) I tend to dispose of most of the kit boxes eventually.


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 22, 2009)

Hasegawa's are REALLY nice, I wish I had kept all of the ones I've built!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 22, 2009)

I know Cory....I used to cut them all out and save them!

Edit: Who else was there btw, Aurora, Frog, Hawk, Matchbox, Williams Bros.??


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 22, 2009)

I remember all those kits, plus Jo-Han and the old Revell! 

I can remember when I was a kid, seeing box art on model kits, and thinking it was so cool I had to have it! 

I think posting box art, especially ones of the rare kits, is a cool idea!

How about this old Paul Lindberg kit (I posted this pic in another thread, but it's still a classic!) of the He162?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Old Old:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Heinz (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm definately getting that book if I can source it in Aus!


----------



## Captain Dunsel (Jan 30, 2009)

My wife is going to groan when she sees that He162 cover! 

I built that model shortly after we were married, back in 1975. When I taught her how to fly R/C, that was the plane I used to quiz her by holding it in an odd attitude and asking "How do you get out of this attitude?" 

It worked, though. She learned how to fly and is still an active R/C flier -- and we're still happily married!

On other box art, I used to cut out the cover pictures I liked, and hang them on the walls in my room. Remember when Revell boasted of "frameable box art", or when Monogram put some kits in boxes with "framed" pictures? I love the F11C-2, and I had the box art from Monogram's 1/72 kit of it on my wall for a long, long time!

CD

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 30, 2009)

What did it look like CD?


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 30, 2009)

Agree Cory Hasegawa's are really neat 

My favourite are older airfix


----------



## Airframes (Jan 30, 2009)

I agree there. For my Birthday last year (I was 14, honest!) the Landlady of my local pub did a jigsaw puzzle and framed it for me. The picture was the classic box-art of the Airfix 1/24th scale Spitfire Mk1, circa 1969, measuring about 18 x 20 inches. In the frame it's about 30 x 40 inches, and looks very impressive on the wall. If I'm able to reduce reflections etc, I'll try to get a pic of it, but it's in an awkward place, and a bit heavy for my hands to cope with lifting it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 30, 2009)

Well, we just have bring our noggins together over a pint and solve it...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 30, 2009)

Btw Terry, is it the one with OZ-H?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 30, 2009)

Sounds like a great idea! That's the one, but it's AZ-H, not OZ-H. Not sure, but it might be a Roy Cross work; I'll try doing a pic now and post it, but the lighting won't be good, as it's on the bend of the stairwell. Watch this space in about 20 minutes!


----------



## Captain Dunsel (Jan 30, 2009)

IIRC, the F11C-2 was flying straight and level, against an orangy cloud-filled sky. I haven't seen the picture since about 1972, so I'm not too sure.

CD


----------



## Airframes (Jan 30, 2009)

That sounds like a nice bit of art, CD. But, I can't picture what the F11c looks like, did it have a name?
Here's a quick snatched shot of the Spit mentioned in the last posts, I had to take the pic from the bottom steps I'm afraid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 30, 2009)

Very cool Terry! (I'm feeling all nice inside)


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow, that's great!


----------



## Heinz (Jan 31, 2009)

Awesome Terry


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 31, 2009)

Aaaaah.....the memories Terry, the memories. Awesome pic, loks great! F11, wasn't that the Tiger, or are you thinking about the Goshawk, the biplane??


----------



## Airframes (Jan 31, 2009)

Ah! Now I know what they are! I'm never any good with the lesser known 'numbers'!
Does look rather good, the Spitfire jigsaw, doesn't it? Close up, or square-on to the picture, you can't really tell it's a jigsaw puzzle; only at an angle. I was stunned when I was presented with it in the pub, and it's b****y heavy!
Being so large in the frame, I had to find somewhere to put it, where it would compliment my own paintings. The stairwell is ideal, as it can be seen as soon as anyone stands near there, or climbs the stairs.


----------



## Captain Dunsel (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes, the Goshawk, the F11C, not the F11F. Monogram's model was the -2 variant of the F11C, before they were renamed BF2C's for Bombing Fighting vice Fighting.

CD


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 31, 2009)

Cool CD, wasn't too sure which one of the two it was...


----------



## Airframes (Jan 31, 2009)

I think it was a Goshawk that featured in a fantastic deck-top diorama, in 1/32nd scale, in a British modelling mag a year or so ago. Some fantastic detailing and scratch-building. I wonder if it would be 'legal' to post a pic from the mag?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 31, 2009)

As long as you mention the source etc., it'll have to be ok I think....


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah, freedom of use allows you to use it if you give proper credit. It's not like you're claiming it's yours or anything.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 1, 2009)

Glad I'm not the only goofball that folds the boxes and keeps the tops. Pre-wife asks 'why?' and I just shrug. 

Anybody also have any of the extras they used to or still put with the models? I'm talking like baseball cards or I even have cloth patches of the models I was working on.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 3, 2009)

Lucky's got a Knight's Cross..........


----------



## Njaco (Feb 6, 2009)

Lucky that lucky [email protected]!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 20, 2009)

Who's the master of box art in your opinion then?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 20, 2009)

Overall, probably Roy Cross, but that Japanese chap, who's name escapes me, is rather good too.


----------



## muller (Mar 22, 2009)

Box art still has an influence on me when I buy a kit!  

I started out building 1/72 Matchbox kits when I was about 8, they had great box art, don't know who the artist was.



























I could never get my models to look as cool as the bird on the box though!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice M Same here box arts a huge influence for me


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 22, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Overall, probably Roy Cross, but that Japanese chap, who's name escapes me, is rather good too.



...Shigeo Koike? is this who you mean Terry, the guy that does a lot of Hasegawa's box art


----------



## Graeme (Mar 22, 2009)

Well if he didn't do box art, he should have...Wilfred Hardy...









The Book Palace Wilf Hardy Art


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 22, 2009)

WHAT are those F-16 lookalike machines?? Great artwork! 8)


----------



## BombTaxi (Mar 22, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> WHAT are those F-16 lookalike machines?? Great artwork! 8)



I'll second both the comment and the question! 8) And the TSR2 in wraparound camo has got me wanting to reach for the wallet again...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 22, 2009)

True! That TSR2 is one h*lluva good looking machine!


----------



## muller (Mar 22, 2009)

BombTaxi said:


> I'll second both the comment and the question! 8) And the TSR2 in wraparound camo has got me wanting to reach for the wallet again...



I was thinking the same thing! The LHS has about 20 TSR2 kits on the shelf. Hmmm......


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 22, 2009)

Go get them M!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 22, 2009)

That's the chap Wayne!
Those 'F16 look-alike things' never went into production. It was the Saunders Roe SR53(?) - I think that was the number anyway - in the first pic. It was an experimental aircraft, to test systems etc, and Airfix actually did a model of it once! The other one was a Hawker design, that never got past the drawing board I believe, as work concentrated on the Harrier. I think it was the P1147, but not sure. The basic design 'rose from the dead' with the EAP, which, twenty years later, became the Typhoon II.
Hardy is the chap who does/did the artwork for the RAF Journals, such as The Year Book, a good artist, with a simple style, but I don't think as detailed or as 'dynamic' in the portrayal of the scene as Roy Cross's box art. But then, different area and differing requirements.
That's what the TSR2 would have looked like in service, if the Labour Government of the time hadn't murdered it.


----------



## Graeme (Mar 22, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Hardy is the chap who does/did the artwork for the RAF Journals, such as The Year Book



That's the man Airframes. He also use to paint the artwork covers for Air International in the early seventies. The paintings above come from the 1976 Year Book for an article titled "Wings Clipped and Cancelled."

Top image...
Flying overhead...Saro SR.177.
Tarmac...Hawker P.1081.

Bottom image...
Background...Hawker P.1121.
Foreground...the unmistakeable BAC TSR 2.


----------



## BombTaxi (Mar 22, 2009)

Hmm, expect a flurry of wraparound TSR2s over the next few months!  Graeme, thanks for the info on the cancelled types. The P.1121 looks familiar - was it derived from the Hunter? The other two are new to me though, that's something else I've learned from this forum 8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 22, 2009)

Just shows you that modelling IS educational! 8)


----------



## BombTaxi (Mar 22, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Just shows you that modelling IS educational! 8)



Yes, that b****y Airfix Skyhawk of mine has expanded my vocabulary in ways I can scarcely explain  So has trying to order paint for next three builds from White Ensign Models, only to discover that their website doesn't like my PC and won't let me order. Typically, they are the only place I've found who do everything I want in one place for a decent price. Back to modelsforsale.com I guess, might buy a cheapo kit as well to make the P&P a little less painful  

Seriously though, I'm always learning here, there are some very knowledgeable folks out there and I think we're all lucky they enjoy spending time here educating us all 8)


----------



## Airframes (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for the info re the 'might have beens' Graeme - I was nearly right with the numbers!
I thought I recognised the picture, I've actually got that publication somewhere I think! When I was at the roll-out for the EAP (fore-runner of EFA then Typhoon) at Warton, back in '86, there were prints on the walls of some of the cancelled types, including the one in the picture you posted. It was interesting to compare it to the EAP at the time. Gosh, 1986! How time flies!!


----------



## muller (Mar 23, 2009)

I've seen some camo'd TSR2's done but they have small red/blue RAF roundels, it looks better with the larger red/white/blue ones. I'm taking a drive over to the LHS later!

Bomb Taxi, try e-mailing White Ensign with your order if you have problems with the site, or even phone them. Their paint is great!


----------



## Graeme (Mar 23, 2009)

BombTaxi said:


> The P.1121 looks familiar - was it derived from the Hunter?



Yes, most likely influenced by the Hunter and the Sea Hawk off-shoots and of course another Sydney Camm brainchild. It was also to be called "Hurricane."


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2016)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGr-mfkNcYM_

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2016)

Think that I've got something in my eye....


----------



## Airframes (Jan 4, 2016)

Excellent !
His artwork alone must have sold _lots _of kits !


----------



## stona (Jan 4, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Excellent !
> His artwork alone must have sold _lots _of kits !



It would! Like many here I grew up with the action packed art work of Roy Cross. I believe it has been collected into a couple of volumes which can be bought, it certainly deserves to be.

Compare that image that was posted by Lucky 13 above with this pathetic effort (from my current project).







It's just awful in every respect, both content and technically.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Airframes (Jan 4, 2016)

Not as bad as some of the work on Hobbycraft box-tops though !


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Excellent !
> His artwork alone must have sold _lots _of kits !



Well, they sure did to me!!  



stona said:


> It would! Like many here I grew up with the action packed art work of Roy Cross. I believe it has been collected into a couple of volumes which can be bought, it certainly deserves to be.
> 
> Compare that image that was posted by Lucky 13 above with this pathetic effort (from my current project).
> 
> ...



Yip, I've seen two volumes, hope to buy them both at some point...
PC in kits boxarts is a joke....some need to buy those two aforementioned volumes and learn!



Airframes said:


> Not as bad as some of the work on Hobbycraft box-tops though !



True old boy!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2017)

I like this one from Frog....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 15, 2017)

Remember Esci....not always top quality, but they sure had some cracking boxarts!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 25, 2018)

Wether you like them or not....Airfix is on a roll when it comes to their box art these days!


























....how this managed to slip by, I do not know!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 23, 2019)

Never seen that before! 😳😲🤨🤔

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 19, 2020)

How's these for boxarts?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Ivan1GFP (Feb 2, 2020)

This is not my photograph but it is a very memorable model I built when I built decades ago.
One usually expects the featured aircraft to be performing some heroic deed.... as this one was not.
The other very memorable thing was that everything was moulded in red plastic.
I have thought about trying to find another one of these kits to keep for nostalgia until I think about how really BAD the kit actually was.

- Ivan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 2, 2020)

Speaking of box tops, does this one depict an actual scene? Perhaps during the Prague Spring?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2020)

I don't think so. I would say the box top shows a kind of the escort mission as part of the Warsaw Pact or an accident during the exercises. But certainly all is possible.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 3, 2020)

Ilyushin Il-28? 🤨🤔


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2020)

Yep.. that's Il-28 going down...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 3, 2020)

I sometimes mix them up, the Il-28 and Yak-28! 😆😂


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2020)

I see.


----------



## Ivan1GFP (Feb 3, 2020)

Here is another oldie that I received as a gift many decades ago. 
It was a nice kit and a bit beyond my painting abilities at the time though it came out pretty well even with very minimal paint.
The A6M remained dark green which was the colour it was moulded in.
At the time I didn't really think that this setup really didn't make sense.
The Fuel Truck was reasonable, but a Hucks Starter Truck is pretty much useless for a Navy A6M when you consider that they used a cranked inertia starter.

- Ivan.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Feb 3, 2020)

Closest thing to that Mig-21/IL-28 artwork was a picture I saw from the US intervention in the former Yugoslavia, with two Slovak Mig-21's escorting an E-3 AWACS.

That Aurora Me-109 kit was disappointing not only in the quality but in the fact that dramatic box art shows a BF-109F while the kit is more or less a BF-109B. Similarly, their FW-190 kit was actually that of an early prototype.

For years I thought that Aurora's ME-109 kit was unique in that it showed the subject of the model being shot down. But in fact Aurora's Fokker DVII kit also was issued with cover art showing it being shot down in flames.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 4, 2020)

Always thought this was an unusual condition to show the subject in. I brought this up once before, but without the picture IIRC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dave Goessling (Feb 27, 2020)

Sign up for the Box Art Den Google Group. This has just moved from an old Yahoo Group, so it's just "getting off the ground", but once all the images that were on the Yahoo site have migrated it will be the same treasure trove it was before. Lots of U.S., UK and Japanese manufacturers' box art going back to the early 50s. And then you can all add to it! 
And go here: Boxart Gallery 

Cheers!

Dave G.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 24, 2020)

"Daddy, can you buy me the one being shot down in flames by a u-boat?"

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 24, 2020)

I like the DML box tops. I believe this one purports to show the one kill credited to the 335...or am I thinking of the He 162?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2020)

One of my first kits I assembled when was a kid. The Mi-6 of the VEB Plasticart from former DDR.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 24, 2020)

Very cool! I remember the battle damaged models some company used to make.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 6, 2020)

The convenience store on the corner has a small toy section and I noticed it had an empty box that once held baldswood gliders.
I took a closer look the other day, as the box has been empty for quite some time and of all things, they were based on WWII fighters!
So I asked the guybat the counter if I could have the box and he gave it to me - the artwork is reminescent of model kits and there seems to be a majority of Japanese types which is odd, because these gliders come from China.

The one thing I found interesting, was the A6M battling what appears to be an He100!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 6, 2020)

Roden is definitely becoming a favourite these days....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 6, 2020)

....and ICM putting out some crackers as well!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 6, 2020)

In many cases, I often wonder what the line is between successful aviation artists like Taylor, Trudgian, and Phillips and those (probably) starving yet talented artists who commission their work for model box art. Some of these guys are very good in my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Hornchurch (Aug 7, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> *Well, we just have bring our noggins together over a pint and solve it.....*


'


Airframes said:


> *Sounds like a great idea! -  But it's 'AZ-H' not 'OZ-H'*
> 
> Not sure, but it might be a Roy Cross work;





Airframes said:


> For my Birthday last year (I was 14, honest!) the Landlady of my local pub did a jigsaw puzzle and framed it for me.
> 
> *The picture was the classic box-art of the Airfix 1/24th scale Spitfire Mk1, circa 1969,*
> 
> .


'


Sounds like you two have been imbibing (Beer), just a bit TOO often - Either that, or it's damn 'fine' Beer (&/or your memory is $h!te ; Hahahahahaaa)


That *'AZ-H'* coded Spitfire (of 234 Sqdn), was just a later version of the ('minor-league'), AIRFIX *1/72* SPITFIRE, which came-out in *1979*

Here's the Box-Art which I sincerely believe you WERE referring to ?







---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Whereas meantime, *BELOW* = HERE's the 'Royal/Regal' AIRFIX *1/24th* SPITFIRE BOX-ARTWORK, in all her 'Glory' 














It's *AIRFIX kit "No.1201"* & was released back in *1970*, the year The Beatles broke-up & Jimi Hendrix died... NINE YEARS before 'AZ-H'

Gulp, I'm old enough to actually remember it coming-out, upon 1st-Initial-Release ! - I helped a neighbour's son, build it (He wuz TOO young !)

The 1970 'Box' above, is known (in the trade), as a "Type.3" aka "Red-Stripe", which were from 1965-1972 ; (Some lingered in shops till 1973)

It was "my time" of buying AIRFIX kits by the $h!tload, as we had NO Playstations or suchlike, just our own imagination(s) plus GLUE & 'staples' 

(Back then, in 1968/1969/1970/1971 = ALL *'series.1'* AIRFIX kits had paper-headers/instructions, STAPLED to a polythene bag)

Health n' safety (thesedays), would "throw a fit" - Cut fingers/thumbs (via staples), plus Glue-sniffing - "Ahhh Yeah Maaaan"


By the way, *1/24th = 'KL-B'* was an actual 54 Sqdn 'Hornchurch' Spitfire (my namesake), flown by Al Deere, the New Zealander 

I've got a photo' of him somewhere on USB, at RAF Hornchurch, w/Malan/Stanford-Tuck, standing where "TESCO"s is today 

When I find it, I'll "sling it in" to this post - As it's relevant to both 'base' & 'thread' (plus actual pilot of 'KL-B'

Lastly, in either 1970/1971, Morcambe & Wise (Eric Morcambe), did a BBC sketch with THIS actual kit - ("Come-in 'B' for Charlie", etc)

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 8, 2020)

Yes, you are correct. I was going off memory from when I bought the 1/24th scale kit on its initial release.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 12, 2021)

Why would you have this image as the box art?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 12, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 644424
> 
> Why would you have this image as the box art?


Ohhh...Karl is not going to like this!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 644424
> 
> Why would you have this image as the box art?



Because it looks much better than the one ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 12, 2021)

No, I mean the plane in going to crash and the pilot is ejecting. Wha? Not that I don't approve, but you're not really showing this abomination in a good light, if even possible.


----------



## pbehn (Oct 12, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 644424
> 
> Why would you have this image as the box art?


At the time there was a fascination with ejector seats, even James Bond had one in his car. I thought in that era the seat and pilot punched through the canopy, shows how much I know.


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 12, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> The convenience store on the corner has a small toy section and I noticed it had an empty box that once held baldswood gliders.
> I took a closer look the other day, as the box has been empty for quite some time and of all things, they were based on WWII fighters!
> So I asked the guybat the counter if I could have the box and he gave it to me - the artwork is reminescent of model kits and there seems to be a majority of Japanese types which is odd, because these gliders come from China.
> 
> ...


I actually bought one of those years ago just for the art. The Zero. The styrofoam plane inside was vaguely airplane shaped. But I thought the art was great.


----------



## rochie (Oct 12, 2021)

thought it might of trying to depict this 






but XM192 is still around it seems ?

pehaps pbehn is correct.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 12, 2021)

Great box art for the tractor model though.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> No, I mean the plane in going to crash and the pilot is ejecting. Wha? Not that I don't approve, but you're not really showing this abomination in a good light, if even possible.



Grasped ...


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 12, 2021)

rochie said:


> thought it might of trying to depict this
> 
> View attachment 644430
> 
> ...


If you turn the picture sideways, the Lightning is fine, but the tractor sure is in trouble!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Oct 12, 2021)

Not typical to depict the subject in distress but not unheard of, either. The Aurora Me-109 also had beautiful box art of a 109 being shot down by a Spitfire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 12, 2021)

I believe I built that model.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 12, 2021)

So, does that Fokker D.VII come with a burning pilot, then?

Asking for a friend, of course.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 12, 2021)

I always assumed the pilots included were supposed to be torched. Then Mommy took me to a special doctor who showed me pictures of spilled ink.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 12, 2021)

I've got some old Matchbox kits sitting in a box in the back and the box art changed over the years. Initially, like other kits seen here, there were dogfight scenes with aircraft crashing and burning, with little descriptions of the scene being depicted. The boxes themselves were two piece, with print on both bits, but later the paintings were edited and the wee descriptions removed and the boxes became one piece. They still kept the gaudy plastic sprue colours, which for a kiddie were a real attractive feature of Matchbox kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 12, 2021)

Wasn't there some righteous soul, waaaaay back when, who made a big stink that what's inside the box didn't look like those beautiful paintings on the box?


----------



## MIflyer (Oct 12, 2021)

Yes, and that was in the mid-70's when they got rid of the gorgeous box art and posted actual pictures of the models. Yuck!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Oct 12, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> Wasn't there some righteous soul, waaaaay back when, who made a big stink that what's inside the box didn't look like those beautiful paintings on the box?


My brother used to build models so even when I got my first model of my own at the age of 6 I knew the model didnt have a running engine or guns that fired and only had a passing resemblance to the picture, a clue would be that the person who builds it decides what colour it is.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 12, 2021)

I loved those beautiful ship paintings on the Revell kits. They were done by Steele?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 12, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> I've got some old Matchbox kits sitting in a box in the back and the box art changed over the years. Initially, like other kits seen here, there were dogfight scenes with aircraft crashing and burning, with little descriptions of the scene being depicted. The boxes themselves were two piece, with print on both bits, but later the paintings were edited and the wee descriptions removed and the boxes became one piece. They still kept the gaudy plastic sprue colours, which for a kiddie were a real attractive feature of Matchbox kits.


I remember the Wellington one, describing the explosion in the tail turret...or am I making that up?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 12, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> I remember the Wellington one, describing the explosion in the tail turret...or am I making that up?



Nope, you certainly aren't, Capt. Vick... From the box top. "During a night raid over Duisburg, a shattering explosion rips into Wellington HE239 of 428 Squadron blowing off the rear gun turret, fuselage fabric and parts of the vital control surfaces. Sgt L.F. Williamson was awarded the CGM for courage and flying skill, bringing his battered, crippled aircraft home to base, April 8th/9th 1943."

The kit comes without damage to the rear fuselage!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 12, 2021)

There were a few airplane kits featuring "battle damage" parts some time ago. I wonder how convincing those parts were. I created some convincing battle damage using a heated screwdriver and a light dusting of gun powder.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Oct 12, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> There were a few airplane kits featuring "battle damage" parts some time ago. I wonder how convincing those parts were. I created some convincing battle damage using a heated screwdriver and a light dusting of gun powder.


I got great results with a Ronson lighter from my bedroom window.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Oct 12, 2021)

The battle damage kits were from IMC and included a 1/72 A-1H, an A-4E, an F-100D, an RF-4C (first kit I know of for that one), and a Mig-21 (first kit I know of for that one). The RF-4C and F-100D were almost exact copies of Revell kits, with most parts interchangeable. I used the undamaged wing from the Mig-21 to update the old Revell F-102A to a tall tail version.
They were re-released a few years back under the Lindberg label.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 12, 2021)

I had the Airfix Wellington once and it looked the part when finished, but the Brownings were the thickness of tree trunks and no way resembled .303s! I built the Airfix Halifax for a mate of mine involved in the recovery of Halifax bits from a crash site in England, I remember the rear turret is mounted too low and so requires raising to match the profile of the original. These big models were interesting but not very accurate, but some of them were the only ones that were produced by kit manufacturers at the time, so if you wanted one of these types in model form they were the only game in town. The Stranraer always seemed to be an odd model for Matchbox to do, they did some unusual topics, then I remembered that the RAF Museum has a Stranraer from which the Matchbox researchers based their kit. I'm still looking for the Handley Page Heyford hidden away in a corner at Hendon...




RAFM 144

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Ivan1GFP (Oct 13, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 644424
> 
> Why would you have this image as the box art?


Looks like the same idea as the Me 109 with the pilot bailing out at Post #65
Box art.....

Goofy Idea!


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 13, 2021)

Ivan1GFP said:


> This is not my photograph but it is a very memorable model I built when I built decades ago.
> One usually expects the featured aircraft to be performing some heroic deed.... as this one was not.
> The other very memorable thing was that everything was moulded in red plastic.
> I have thought about trying to find another one of these kits to keep for nostalgia until I think about how really BAD the kit actually was.
> ...


I remember building this kit. I thought it was the WW 2 Red Baron's plane. Just how accurate (inaccurate) is the kit?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2021)

It's as accurate as the rivets and rivet lines there.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 13, 2021)

So, "not very" is the answer?


----------



## special ed (Oct 13, 2021)

If I remember correctly, it builds into an early 109, before the E model.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> So, "not very" is the answer?



The replay "not very" would be if there wasn't the riveting.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Ivan1GFP (Oct 13, 2021)

Wurger said:


> The replay "not very" would be if there wasn't the riveting.


Do you mean to say that the real `109 doesn't have golf ball sized protruding rivets all over?
Another thing to observe is that the contours are all just "soft" as if they were based on a sketch rather than any real drawings.
The Israeli Starfix kit is better and that is saying a lot.

- Ivan.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2021)

Ivan1GFP said:


> Do you mean to say that the real `109 doesn't have golf ball sized protruding rivets all over?
> 
> - Ivan.



Exactly..


----------



## Warbirdnutball (Oct 18, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> Remember Esci....not always top quality, but they sure had some cracking boxarts!
> View attachment 378242


I've got this kit


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 23, 2021)

Here is another one. Why would you show your subject crashed?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 23, 2021)

Because after a kid builds it and crashes it, that’s how the propeller should look.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 23, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 645807
> 
> Here is another one. Why would you show your subject crashed?



I still just find it totally wrong to be buying a model kit with "Joy Pack" on the box. I mean...we modellers are weird enough to begin with, right? Adding "Joy Pack" just adds a whole 'nuther level of oddness to further reduce that diminishing portion of the population that's willing to talk to us.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Oct 23, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 645807
> 
> Here is another one. Why would you show your subject crashed?


3 in 1, without decals ... Is really Electronic Arts behind this?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 23, 2021)

buffnut453 said:


> I still just find it totally wrong to be buying a model kit with "Joy Pack" on the box. I mean...we modellers are weird enough to begin with, right? Adding "Joy Pack" just adds a whole 'nuther level of oddness to further reduce that diminishing portion of the population that's willing to talk to us.


Fun Box? 😉😆😂
Btw, isn't AZ an Russian manufacturer, or do I remember wrong....could explain it. 🤨🤔


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 23, 2021)

Considering the manufacturer is Russian, that box art of a wrecked Bf109 is perfectly acceptable (from their point of view)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Oct 23, 2021)

Ivan1GFP said:


> This is not my photograph but it is a very memorable model I built when I built decades ago.
> One usually expects the featured aircraft to be performing some heroic deed.... as this one was not.
> The other very memorable thing was that everything was moulded in red plastic.
> I have thought about trying to find another one of these kits to keep for nostalgia until I think about how really BAD the kit actually was.
> ...


Aurora has issued several box-arts with this hideous model and some of them are even worse than the model itself:




You will find that all planes have number 4 + chevron, double antennae, and Spitfire Mk.I tails. But what the hell are they carrying under their wings? My best guess is: _salted herrings_.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 23, 2021)

I had that kit.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 23, 2021)

CATCH 22 said:


> Aurora has issued several box-arts with this hideous model and some of them are even worse than the model itself:
> View attachment 645816
> 
> You will find that all planes have number 4 + chevron, double antennae, and Spitfire Mk.I tails. But what the hell are they carrying under their wings? My best guess is: _salted herrings_.



As long as it isn't surströmming, as that, would be a war crime! 🤢🤮😉😆😂

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 23, 2021)

Lucky13 said:


> As long as it isn't surströmming, as that, would be a war crime! 🤢🤮😉😆😂

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 23, 2021)

I remember reading about this box top years ago. Evidently the art work is a faithful reproduction of an actual picture...right down the the broken rear support wires on the port ski! (Notice how it hangs down in the rear?)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 26, 2021)

Here's another one that has me scratching my head. I don't remember seeing a picture of an 88 nightfighter with a "jazz music" cannon just forward of the cockpit! Is this legit?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 15, 2021)

A drone Hind? Who knew?




Gotta love the Heinkel He 219, especially when it's an Arado Ar 240! 🤣

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 15, 2021)

Bf 109 or He 100?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 15, 2021)

Brilliant!


----------



## DarrenW (Mar 8, 2022)

Some of my favorite kits from my childhood. I recently purchased all three and plan to build them OOTB with no upgrades for nostalgic reasons. Wish me luck! .

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## aurelien wolff (Mar 8, 2022)

are box art of cold war stuff allowed in this thread? I wonder if I can post the ak interactive mig 21 box art, it had some goof compare to the IRL plane

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Mar 8, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> View attachment 651685
> 
> A drone Hind? Who knew?


Given I drew and posted the following online back in 2008, I might like a word...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Mar 8, 2022)

Sigh...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 8, 2022)

That is a beautiful painting.


----------



## GTX (Mar 8, 2022)

SaparotRob said:


> That is a beautiful painting.


Of a beautiful aircraft...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 6, 2022)

Again? Why show the subject crashed?!?!




Cheeky!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 7, 2022)

I like the cheeky one.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 15, 2022)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## T Bolt (Apr 15, 2022)

should make up an empty box and send it to Putin

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 15, 2022)

T Bolt said:


> should make up an empty box and send it to Putin


Perhaps we could fill the box with lies?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 5, 2022)

Must be added to the wishlist, USS Coral Sea CV-43! 

Oh bugger....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 5, 2022)

Hey Jan, you should look up the Essex class USS Franlklin: CV-*13*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 5, 2022)

Gotta say, Eduard's recent digital box art creations are pretty damn cool.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## MIflyer (Aug 6, 2022)

See the 6F on that B-25 that is going down? My next door neighbor flew B-25's in the Med and that was his unit's markings. They added tail gun positions, similar to but not identical to those used on the H and J models. He also added a sheet of steel on either side of his pilot's seat. And he said he never saw an enemy airplane during his entire tour.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Warbirdnutball (Aug 9, 2022)

Crimea_River said:


> Gotta say, Eduard's recent digital box art creations are pretty damn cool.
> 
> View attachment 680697
> 
> ...


Are they using Aniston art from famous artists from The field for their covers? Wow. Very nice. I love especially the Luftwaffe, Zero, F6F and Spits.


----------

